# File nvidia_drv.la not found



## sossego (Oct 15, 2009)

file:///usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/ is missing the file mentioned in the title.
Seems that I need to create the link.  I am unsure if ln -s would work or even how to connect to the xorg modules.


----------



## adamk (Oct 15, 2009)

Did you install the nvidia drivers?  If so, that file should exist.

Adam


----------



## sossego (Oct 15, 2009)

```
# cd /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/
# ls
ati_drv.la		ivch.so			radeon_drv.la
ati_drv.so		mach64_drv.la		radeon_drv.so
ch7017.la		mach64_drv.so		radeonhd_drv.la
ch7017.so		nv_drv.la		radeonhd_drv.so
ch7xxx.la		nv_drv.so		sil164.la
ch7xxx.so		nvidia_drv.so		sil164.so
i810_drv.so		openchrome_drv.la	tfp410.la
intel_drv.la		openchrome_drv.so	tfp410.so
intel_drv.so		r128_drv.la		vesa_drv.la
ivch.la			r128_drv.so		vesa_drv.so
# kldstat
Id Refs Address    Size     Name
 1   28 0xc0400000 9fab28   kernel
 2    1 0xc0dfb000 85bc     linprocfs.ko
 3    3 0xc0e04000 289a4    linux.ko
 4    1 0xc0e2d000 d7f8     if_dc.ko
 5    1 0xc0e3b000 671c     if_rl.ko
 6    5 0xc0e42000 4a64c    sound.ko
 7    1 0xc0e8d000 8824     snd_emu10k1.ko
 8    1 0xc0e96000 14d04    snd_emu10kx.ko
 9    1 0xc0eab000 75a7e0   nvidia.ko
10    1 0xc1606000 6a45c    acpi.ko
11    1 0xc5e50000 4000     fdescfs.ko
12    1 0xc5f7a000 e000     fuse.ko
#
```

The nvidia.ko is loaded but the nvidia_drv.la doesn't exist.
I'm editing the nv_drv.la file to save it as a new file: nvidia_drv.la.

Here is what I don't know

```
# Version information for nvidia_drv.
current=0
age=0
revision=0
```


----------



## adamk (Oct 15, 2009)

Sorry, I just realized you were asking about the .la file and not the .so file.  What makes you think you need the .la file?  .la is used for linking libraries, something you will never do with the nvidia driver, which is why nvidia doesn't provide one.


----------



## sossego (Oct 15, 2009)

Xorg is loading nv.


```
II) Loading extension XVideo-MotionCompensation
(II) Loading extension X-Resource
(II) LoadModule: "glx"
(II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libglx.so
(II) Module glx: vendor="NVIDIA Corporation"
	compiled for 4.0.2, module version = 1.0.0
	Module class: X.Org Server Extension
(II) NVIDIA GLX Module  180.44  Mon Mar 23 06:01:17 PST 2009
(II) Loading extension GLX
(II) LoadModule: "record"
(II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//librecord.so
(II) Module record: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
	compiled for 1.6.0, module version = 1.13.0
	Module class: X.Org Server Extension
	ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0
(II) Loading extension RECORD
(II) LoadModule: "nv"
(II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/drivers//nv_drv.so
```
The extension glx overrides the nvidia 180.44 GLX extension.

The driver is there but not loading.


----------



## adamk (Oct 15, 2009)

That has nothing to do with the lack of nvidia_drv.la.  It's because you need to configure your xorg.conf file to use the nvidia driver, not the nv one.

Adam


----------



## sossego (Oct 15, 2009)

EntÃ£o.

I've added an autodelay and made a script to run nvidia-xconfig to enable compositing.
I'll re-edit xorg.conf and reboot to see what happens.


----------



## sossego (Oct 16, 2009)

It works. Didn't think of editing the file.


----------

